# Dress straps too short!!



## sooner_chick (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a dress that has straps that dig into my shoulders;:10: after a while I wear it my shoulders are hurting where the straps are. It's a size 13, I don't know if the dress is a junior size,or that the fact that I have well-endowed breasts. { size c } Can I let out the straps a little, would that help? Or change the straps? I normally wear a size 10 in Misses. I really hate giving up this dress, it's beautiful!! 

Either the dress is wrong for me, being the straps are too thin..... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## LilDee (Nov 26, 2006)

If the dress is made of heavy material and you usually wear a size 10 mabey this one is too loose and is relying too much on your shoulders to keep it up..

Straps can be really annoying when the fit isn't right.. I know this because of my bra size i'm a 28-30DD.. (used to be an 28G and now i'm super excited because i'm almost fitting into a DD)

But i always have to get them altered because my back is too small for a 32, which is one of the smallest sizes you can find..

When things don't fit tightly and fitted around my body, my boobs will feel heavier and all the support will be coming from my shoulders trying to keep it all in place... hope this somewhat makes sense..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mabey just see if you can have the dress fitted to the rest of your body.. or otherwise ask a seemstress if she can put on some wider straps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this helps..

do you have a picture of the dress??


----------



## SewAmazing (Nov 26, 2006)

Take the dress to a fabric store and see if you can replace the straps with store purchased ones or possibly extenders. They will give the best advice (in addition to your local drycleaners) on what to do. You may want to wear a strapless bra and go strapless entirely..


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 26, 2006)

Size 13 is a juniors size, and that means that it's meant for a shorter body frame (a junior fit model is on average 5'5"). A missy fit model is taller (average 5'8"). Additionally, juniors clothes are meant for a smaller bustline, whereas missy clothes are meant for a bigger bustline. Plus, another thing is that as we age, gravity affects where our bust is postioned on the body (the older we get, the lower they get).

Changing the straps is one of the easiest alterations to do. If you're an intermediate sewer, you could do it yourself, but if you're unsure about sewing, any alteration shop can do it for you. Check the inside construction of the dress, as sometimes they leave extra length of the strap sewn on the inside (so that you can let out the straps). If they do have extra length sewn in, then all you have to do is release the amount you need and sew the straps in place. If the straps are "spaghetti straps" (made of the same fabric as the garment, but the fabric is sewn on the bias), this would be complicated to reproduce (as it takes a lot of extra fabric to make them) and you'd be better off using ribbon (or equivalent) to replace them. If there is no extra length, then you'll need to go to a trimmings store (place that sells ribbons, sequins, belting, elastic, etc.--such as M&amp;J Trimmings in NYC) or a fabric store and buy some ribbon that matches (or compliments) the dress. There is some "stretch ribbon" which has elastic yarn in them, and those would probably be the most comfortable, but it's hard to find.


----------



## Becka (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree w/ the others, if you really do like the dress try to extend the straps yourself, sew on new ones, or get help from a tailor. Its really worth it when you find some clothing you like, sometimes I'll buy pants that don't fit quite right then I just get them tailored to fit ...


----------



## Nox (Nov 26, 2006)

Or is the dress is in a simple color, such as pink, beige, white, black, navy blue, etc.,.. you may be able to buy matching bra-style straps on-line. That way, you can adjust it the way you need to.

Straps: Delicious LLC


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree!! I will just have to have the straps changed. Thanks so much!!

I don't own a digital camera, in other words I would post a pic of me wearing this dress... Sorry ladies, no pic. I will let you all know when the dress get repaired, again, Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2006)

i agree with the others


----------



## dz53 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Girl.... just cut the straps from the back and either make it into a halter top dress... or make it into a tube top dress. *

I... have (to a spagetti strap dress) and it actually ended up looking better.

Dont get rid of it... Shooooot.

:yahootongue:


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 27, 2006)

*I won't, I promise!!!*


----------



## pla4u (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## lainey (Nov 27, 2006)

don't get rid of it..just alter the straps...simple thing!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Great advice everyone! I've never had to have straps made longer, only shorter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 3, 2007)

Congratulations to Aquilah for making Administrator here!!! You go Girl!!!


----------

